
Nexus 5 proves easy to repair, says iFixit - kunai
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57610873-94/nexus-5-proves-easy-to-repair-says-ifixit/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
mmastrac
I just submitted the actual teardown instead, probably of more interest:
[http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5+Teardown/19016](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5+Teardown/19016)

